

7-inch iPad, CDMA iPhone, and new Apple TV rumored for launch in early 2011 - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/report-7-inch-ipad-cdma-iphone-and-new-apple-tv-on-the-horizon-for-early-2011/

======
sjs382
If you think a Verizon iPhone has any chance of being introduced at CES rather
than an Apple event, you're nuts.

------
jacquesm
So, does that mean we'll now be looking at another 5 to 7 months of articles
like this ?

